# BJJ in Phoenix



## Rascuache (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi, I am new to this forum, as well as martial arts all together.  I have been interested in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu though ever since I watched Royce Gracie's early fights in the UFC.  I am a short guy 5'4-5'5, and about 125-130lb, and I think this MA would be good for me.  I am really motivated to get into a MA to gain confidence, cardio, strength, and some discipline.  I have looked into some BJJ places in Phoenix and some that I have come up with are as follows....



http://www.teammegaton.net/
The gym is run by Wellington "Megaton" Dias, and he probably is the best instructor by far in my area, based on his credentials..

http://www.defendu.com/gracie.htm
This gym is part of the Relson Gracie Association, and is closer to my home than Team Megaton is.  The instructors' although not blackbelts, have some good backgrounds having worked with the Gracies'...

http://www.azcombatsports.com/azcs/
This gym's Jiu Jitsu instructor is Gustavo Dantas 2x world champion.  Seems like a pretty nice gym from the website as well...I'm sure it's pricey though, no price given on the website...

If possible I would like to know what to look for in a good gym, and give me some comments on which gym you would think would be the best.  If anyone knows of good gyms other than these in Phoenix please reply...

Thank You


----------



## MJS (Feb 19, 2005)

First...Welcome to the forum!! Enjoy your stay.  

As for your question.  It seems like you've already begun the research process, by listing a few places already.  This is a good start.  If you haven't already, I suggest taking some time and visiting all of them.  Watch or see if you can take a trial class, talk to the student, the instructor, ask questions about contracts, fees, etc.  In addition, you want to feel comfortable there.  You want to make sure that you're in a safe learning environment.  Its fine to be a little competitive or pick up the pace a little in the free rolling sessions, but you also want to make sure that the classes do not turn into a 'lets see who's tougher today' class.  That IMO, is going to hinder your learning, not help it.  

Ultimately, its you that has to make that final choice, based upon what you want.  You can also check out some threads in the grappling and MMA section of Martial Talk, as there has been many threads regarding BJJ schools.

Here is one that I found to be interesting.


http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21555

Good luck in your search, and please let us know what you decide! :asian: 

Mike


----------



## Rascuache (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for your reply MJS...I'm in Vegas for my sisters wedding at the moment, but once I get back to Phoenix, I'm going to take an afternoon and call around to gyms, and see what times would be good to observe a class.  

If the gyms aren't what I'm looking for, I think I'll look into another art.  Do you have any suggestions on which art would be best suited for my heighth and weight?  I am 18 by the way, and if _I'm in an adult class, I don't know if I'll be able to hang with the older bigger guys..._

_Thank You_


----------



## MJS (Feb 19, 2005)

Rascuache said:
			
		

> If the gyms aren't what I'm looking for, I think I'll look into another art.  Do you have any suggestions on which art would be best suited for my heighth and weight?  I am 18 by the way, and if _I'm in an adult class, I don't know if I'll be able to hang with the older bigger guys..._
> 
> _Thank You_



Well, let me ask you this.  If you don't find that the BJJ clubs are for you, what else are you interested in?  What are you looking to get out of the training?  As for your age...I wouldn't worry about that.  Most adult classes will have people your age in them.  

Mike


----------



## Shawn C (Feb 19, 2005)

I'd recommend Megaton's gym. If you want to learn BJJ, there's no better place than with a Rickson BB who also spends a lot of time training and teaching with Royler. Megaton is also a pretty small guy, so he could pass on plenty of good info about taking on bigger opponents.


----------



## Rascuache (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for the replys, both of you.  I just emailed Megaton and asked about the pricing, being that it was mainly my only concern about the gym.  I'm a student in college, and I can only afford about $100 a month or so for taking BJJ.  Hopefully his prices aren't too high, if they aren't I think his gym will be top on my list.

If the BJJ gyms aren't what I'm looking for once I observe the classes, I think I will look into the Judo gyms in Phoenix or Kenpo.  

Thank You


----------



## MJS (Feb 21, 2005)

Sounds like you're making some very good progress in searching for a school.  Please let us know what you decide on.

Mike


----------



## still learning (Feb 21, 2005)

Hello, The best thing is to visit the places and talk to people who train there. Try to get a feel of the place. Trust your judgement and go for it.  ....Aloha


----------



## Rascuache (Feb 22, 2005)

I just got back to Phoenix last night, and recieved an email from megaton's gym this afternoon.  They told me that lessons are $135 per month under a contract, and $150 per month if under no contract.  It does sound pretty steep to me, but then again Megatons gym is probably the best in the entire state.  Once I find time between my job and school I think I'll trek up to Scottsdale to see his gym, and try to see the other gyms as well....Tell me what you guys think about the pricing...is it too much?...or you think it's worth it because I'd get a real good instruction...


----------



## Shawn C (Feb 23, 2005)

:erg: Wow! That *is* steep. That must be unlimited training though, right? Most schools have varying rates, depending how many times a week you go. Maybe you could go less times a week and get a more affordable price?

There's no doubt that the quality of training is very high, but you have to weigh whether or not you can afford the cost.


----------



## MJS (Feb 23, 2005)

I agree with Shawn on this one...it is pretty costly.  I, like he stated, would find out how many times you're able to attend class for that cost.  

Another thing to keep in mind, is that cost is often determined by a few things.

1- How many schools in the area are offering the inst. that you're looking for?  If there are not many or none in the immediate area, that could be a reason for a high price.  

2-  Who will you be getting the inst. from?  For example..take the Relson Gracie school that you listed.  The inst. are not BB, so that could be another factor.  Does Megaton teach all of the classes at the school?  

As I said before..ultimately you have to decide what is best for you.  I suggest looking at all of the gyms and see what you like the best.

Mike


----------



## Rascuache (Feb 23, 2005)

It is pretty steep, but they did say it was unlimited training as well.  Here is the full email they sent me.

Megaton Brazilian Jiu Jitsu is the best gym to learn Jiu Jitsu
in the State of Arizona.  Megaton and his wife Luciana are both black
belts in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and Judo and the gym is associateed with
Royler Gracie.  Megaton and Luciana are from Brazil and both are
international and world competitors and champions.  Megaton just got
back from Portugal where he won the gold medal in his weight division
for the second consecutive year.  
	Classes are held Monday through Thursday from 7:00 to 9:00 p.m.,
and Saturday from 11:00 to 1:00 p.m.  Morning classes are also held on
Tuesday and Thursday from 11:00 to 12:30.  You and your friend are
welcome to try the classes for a week with no charge to see if you like
Brazilian Jiu Jitsu.  The cost, if you join, is $135 per month for
unlimited training, if you are under contract, or $150 per month if you
prefer to pay month to month without a contract.
	Give a call if you are coming and we will try to have a Gi for
you.  See our website at www.teammeagaton.net


Tell me what you think...


----------



## Rascuache (Feb 23, 2005)

Oh yeah I forgot...There are about 4 or 5 schools that teach Jiu Jitsu in Phoenix.  I haven't found on the website where it tells who instructs the classes, but I think I'll email them with the question today.


----------



## MJS (Feb 23, 2005)

Rascuache said:
			
		

> It is pretty steep, but they did say it was unlimited training as well.  Here is the full email they sent me.
> 
> Megaton Brazilian Jiu Jitsu is the best gym to learn Jiu Jitsu
> in the State of Arizona.  Megaton and his wife Luciana are both black
> ...



After reading this email and taking a closer look at the classes that are offered, I can now see why the cost is as high as it is.  Basically, if one joins this school, they're going to have the potential of getting 10+ hrs. a week of training time.  This is probably much more than most schools offer their students.  Considering all that is offered here, I think that the $135 is justified.

Mike


----------



## Rascuache (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow! I just emailed them about who teaches the classes and minutes later I got an email back.  

My question was..
I was also wondering if Megaton himself teaches the classes everyweek at
the Academy...

Their reply was...
'Yes he does, unless he is out of town on a seminar or a tournament.'

So yes, I think the price is justified as well....


----------



## MJS (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, if that is the school that you choose, it certainly looks like you'll be getting some top notch instruction.  Their replies to you were prompt and they answered all of your questions, w/o giving you the run-a-round.  Those are all key things to look for in a school IMO.

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Mar 27, 2005)

My BJJ instructor is a black belt under Megaton, and I am impressed with my instructor. Megaton has been in town for seminars a few times and he's great.

I know of other schools in large cities that charge a comparable amount for BJJ. That's a lot of training time you're getting oper week also. So, I'd say that it is indeed a lot of money but that it is not at all out of line for BJJ in a large city--in fact, I'd expect to pay at least $120/month.

Good luck!


----------

